# Source Code Yiria



## Leftaf (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Yiria's code einwenig angepasst

* Doppelt Einträge werde gelöscht
* Die Rankabzeichen werden graphisch dargestellt

Hier der code:
http://rapidshare.de/files/2609135/blasc2.0.2.php.html

Hier die verwendeten Bilder
http://rapidshare.de/files/2609332/Bilder.zip.html

Hier das bespiel:
http://www.duskeclan.de/wow/blasc2.0.2.php...level&sort=desc


----------



## Gruenwurm (26. Juni 2005)

Gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmono (27. Juni 2005)

Wirklich sehr schick. Erleichtert mir ein wenig die Arbeit, da ich eigentlich selbst noch die Ränge als Grafiken einfügen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Sache stört mich selbst allerdings schon noch ein wenig: Bei den Berufen sind die Balken nicht exakt übereinander, was offensichtlich an Lederverarbeitung liegt. Gibt es da wohl irgendeine Möglichkeit, das zu fixen?

Mein Beispiel des Codes: http://elmono.macbay.de/wow/asgard.php


----------



## Fantibär (28. Juni 2005)

Gibts da noch mehr Datein zu? Oder reicht die blasc2.0.2.php ?? Weil wenn ich die Aufrufe kommt auch nach anpassen der Daten in der Datei folgende Fehlermeldung:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: file_get_contents() in /****/*/*******/public_html/blasc2.0.2.php on line 8

Jemand ne Idee?

Danke

Guido


----------



## Poximus (28. Juni 2005)

Fantibär schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da noch mehr Datein zu? Oder reicht die blasc2.0.2.php ?? Weil wenn ich die Aufrufe kommt auch nach anpassen der Daten in der Datei folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: file_get_contents() in /****/*/*******/public_html/blasc2.0.2.php on line 8
> 
> ...



Deinen einstellungen zufolge spielst du auf dem Server Kel'Thuzad

Ich glaube du hast den Fehler gemacht und einfach den Namen geschrieben!
In der Php Datei musst unter der Server angabe so schreiben:

Kel%27Thuzad

denn sonst hört php nach dem ersten ' schon auf mit dem einlesen der Variable.
%27 = '


Glaube das ist dein Fehler wenn nicht dann schreib nochmal*g*

lg
Poxi


----------



## Fantibär (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
also in der PHP Datei steht folgende Zeile:

$server = 'Kel%27Thuzad';

Also müsste es ja passen.

Aber es geht nicht.

Guido


----------



## Elmono (28. Juni 2005)

Elmono schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sache stört mich selbst allerdings schon noch ein wenig: Bei den Berufen sind die Balken nicht exakt übereinander, was offensichtlich an Lederverarbeitung liegt. Gibt es da wohl irgendeine Möglichkeit, das zu fixen?



Hat dazu keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Leftaf (30. Juni 2005)

Elmono schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dazu keiner eine Idee?
> [post="93564"][/post]​



Also bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 hab ich das Problem nicht ansonsten must die die min breite der Spalten Berufe und Sek.Fähigeiten erhöhen.

Beim level kannst du auch lvl und die pfeile in die zweite reihe stellen dann hast du einpaar mm gespart oder du nimmst die Bilder von den Berufen

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/professions/

[rechte Maustaste und  Bild speichern unter]


----------

